# Carto Tank Experience



## vaalboy (23/1/14)

Was browsing around and saw that carto tanks are quite popular and highly recommended by some experienced vapers.

Does anyone on the board have any experience with carto tanks (pro's con's etc.) and are they easily available in SA?


----------



## Derick (23/1/14)

Carto tanks are awesome - I started vaping with cartos and I loved it - it's almost as if the padding (hollow fibre or something) acts as a "filter" keeping the larger droplets in the vapour from coming into contact with your tongue. So it is a very smooth vape and very tasty

You now also get dual coil cartos and they certainly deliver on the vapour and taste front.

BIG downside - unless you are vaping pure PG, they tend to clog up after about a day of vaping. So you can either replace or go through about a 2 day cleaning regimen to get them clean again (involves boiling and rinsing and boiling etc. etc.)

Edit: here's a Pbusardo Video on how he cleans his cartos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

thanks @Derick. Very informative


----------



## RIEFY (23/1/14)

I tried them and hated them. I could have been doing something wrong eg: not priming them properly.

cartos are huge in the states

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick (23/1/14)

Pleasure - also , even if vaping pure PG some flavours (like vanilla) seem to clog them up just as fast - and it cakes very hard around the coil - so bad that it restricts airflow. I used to push a pin through the centre of the carto to clean them out a bit, and that would make it last another few hours, but in the end, it was that hassle that made me take the move to clearomizers


----------



## vaalboy (23/1/14)

Thanks very much for the info Derick.

I recon I need to source a tank and test it out as it's a very popular vaping device in the states.


----------



## Derick (24/1/14)

If you are used to sub-ohm drippers then cartos are going to be a disappointment, but if you are coming from an EVOD or some such then it will definitely impress.

Our KTS kit came with a carto tank, the Kamry X8 - they are sold out now, but maybe ask if you can buy somebody's X8 that they are not using - we still have a few replacement cartos left and would obviously get more if you find that you fancy it


----------



## Andre (24/1/14)

I have never used cartos, but from what I've read on ECF they are old time, pre-tanks. Some people still use them because some people do not like change methinks. They really are finicky as Derick points out. But, go for it. Maybe it will work for you. Of course, we shall require a full report!


----------



## RIEFY (24/1/14)

I remember vapind a x8 thats the one with the screws? that did vape beautifully. but the ones I tried was utter crap

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (24/1/14)

I had a bunch or cartos and used them as drippers. 510 drip tip fits nicely inside. Great for testing flavours. they are all sitting in vodka at the moment. still need to boil them and leave them to dry.


----------



## Derick (24/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I remember vapind a x8 thats the one with the screws? that did vape beautifully. but the ones I tried was utter crap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yep, the X8 has a screw to grab the carto so it doesn't slip out of the tank and a screw for the fill hole I believe


----------



## SunRam (24/1/14)

I used carto's exclusively for more than two years, before I switched to bottom coil clearo's, and shortly after that I moved to rebuildables, kayfun and drippers. Although the carto's were good back in the day, nowadays you can get a much more satisfactory vape from bc clearos and rebuildables. The constant hassle to prevent them from burning, clogging up, replacing them every other day etc got too much for me. Good flavour though, but to much effort IMO

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

